
npm v7 beta 9 - bpierre
https://blog.npmjs.org/post/628356819518210048/release-v700-beta9
======
hinkley
Good overview for the v7 work is here:

[https://blog.npmjs.org/post/617484925547986944/npm-v7-series...](https://blog.npmjs.org/post/617484925547986944/npm-v7-series-
introduction)

I've got a ton of npm fatigue, most of it related to bad decisions in the 6.X
series. A lot of the things in this road map are in line with the sort of
things I would do if I found myself having to write a better package manager
(which I really don't want to be in charge of), so I hope that works out for
them, and thus for the users.

Package installation from a remote server is just too many separate concerns
to try to solve in one ball of mud, and it shows. Pushing responsibilities
down the stack where the inconsistencies can be spotted with local reasoning
is probably the only way to spot, let alone fix a bunch of these issues. It's
frustrating to see bug reports where people say "X is happening" and the
maintainers say "We only do X when you do Y," people respond, "but we didn't
do Y" and then get crickets.

I'm already conserving political capital that I plan to spend on pushing us
through upgrades to whatever version of NodeJS ships with npm 7.1.2.

